

Why RSA Works: Three Fundamental Questions Answered - andrewcooke
http://doctrina.org/Why-RSA-Works-Three-Fundamental-Questions-Answered.html

======
andrewcooke
If you're not that familiar with RSA you might want to start with
<http://doctrina.org/How-RSA-Works-With-Examples.html>

But if you've been working through Matasano's challenges and were confused why
encryption and decryption seem to be commutative, or why the totient -
(p-1)*(q-1) - is used, then equation (1) of the main link could well be the
revelation you have been searching for.

